# Best Flats Boat for 4 people USCG rating or 700pds?



## Brandon Parker (Jan 8, 2020)

What is your recommendation for the best 7-9" drafting boat that can fit family of four?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

21’ Carolina Skiff


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Are you talking about 4 people fishing on the boat and still get sub 10" draft or are you thinking 2 people poling a flat stalking fish and then has the capability to load up the fam and go to the sandbar? That is a very broad question.


----------



## Brandon Parker (Jan 8, 2020)

The second part; fishing 1-2 people and then capable of a family outing. Thanks


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Well I'm partial to East Cape skiffs
-EVOx or EVOv, Fury, Caimen or you could buy my Vantage that happens to be for sale (shameless plug but not a 7" boat)
Chittum Laguna Madre 18 is a very nice boat

Lots of really good skiffs out there. Depends on how you fish, where you fish, what style boats you like, and your budget.


----------



## Brandon Parker (Jan 8, 2020)

Dry ride is important, we have wind and chop. Something that poles well but isnt a ove 23k used.


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

BT Mosquito is rated for 4, is skinny and poles excellent. Might be tough to get one for $23K tho. BT Vengeance could also be a solid option.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

gh_estero said:


> BT Mosquito is rated for 4, is skinny and poles excellent. Might be tough to get one for $23K tho. BT Vengeance could also be a solid option.


Or in between those 2 models, BT Strike.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

What about Action Craft? Like 1820 or something? You might get a 9" draft with a light load?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I take 4 on my boat all the time. Bait chunking,not fly fishing. It draws about 8-9. I dont pole it with 4 on it


----------



## Brandon Parker (Jan 8, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Well I'm partial to East Cape skiffs
> -EVOx or EVOv, Fury, Caimen or you could buy my Vantage that happens to be for sale (shameless plug but not a 7" boat)
> Chittum Laguna Madre 18 is a very nice boat
> 
> Lots of really good skiffs out there. Depends on how you fish, where you fish, what style boats you like, and your budget.


How much for vantage?


----------



## Brandon Parker (Jan 8, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> I take 4 on my boat all the time. Bait chunking,not fly fishing. It draws about 8-9. I dont pole it with 4 on it


What kind of boat?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Brandon Parker said:


> What kind of boat?


basically a Maverick Master Angler. Off shore splashed the hull


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

That's the reason I bought my Ankona Cayenne. I Don't like to fish it with more than 2, but is rated for 4 for easy trips to beach. Not dry in chop with 4 though


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Brandon Parker said:


> How much for vantage?


$39k. Listing is here on Microskiff


----------



## Brandon Parker (Jan 8, 2020)

Cant find it can you send link


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Well I'm partial to East Cape skiffs
> -EVOx or EVOv, Fury, Caimen...


Caimen is only rated for 3 I believe, though it’s my favorite.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Mako 17 proskiff.
Pm me for details
16,800


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> What about Action Craft? Like 1820 or something? You might get a 9" draft with a light load?


I have the 1820, rides great with 4 people, and handles chop well. With 2 people in the boat it drafts about 10”. You can pole it but it is not as easy to pole as a tech skiff.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

I have a Hewes Bayfisher. It draws ten inches So a little deeper than you want, but I fish four from it regularly. It’s a little tight but doable if everyone is fishing. If only two are fishing totally doable. Good ride in a chop, and you can get them for way under 23k too.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Bill Payne said:


> I have a Hewes Bayfisher. It draws ten inches So a little deeper than you want, but I fish four from it regularly. It’s a little tight but doable if everyone is fishing. If only two are fishing totally doable. Good ride in a chop, and you can get them for way under 23k too.


Oh, and it’s an 18’...


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

SkinnyMatters said:


> Or in between those 2 models, BT Strike.


 Love my strike but if you want to run 4 peeps, you really need a 90. Gonna lose a bunch of draft if you go that way which may defeat some of its best qualities.. My Strike has a 60 and with 4 people it definitely isn't happy.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

So I understand...

1) 7-9" draft and easy to pole with two anglers
2) dry in chop and able to comfortably carry 4 people
3) $20k or less

Items #1 and #2 may be mutually exclusive in most cases.

And if you can find something that does both #1 and #2 you're not going to meet #3.

Boat hunting is an exercise in compromise.

My advice is to buy the boat that does 80% of what you want. Do NOT buy for the 20% or you won't be happy...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Brandon Parker said:


> Cant find it can you send link


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2014-east-cape-vantage-vhp.73402/


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

SkinnyMatters said:


> Or in between those 2 models, BT Strike.


 Good point! Never been on a strike but could be a great option as well.


----------



## Brandon Parker (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank you guys for all the input. It was highly valued and tested. I purchased a used east cape Vantage. Test drove it hard, couldn't get wet in 9mph crosswind and took it across 3+ foot rollers. Likewise able to get pretty skinny. Appreciate all the advice.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Brandon Parker said:


> Thank you guys for all the input. It was highly valued and tested. I purchased a used east cape Vantage. Test drove it hard, couldn't get wet in 9mph crosswind and took it across 3+ foot rollers. Likewise able to get pretty skinny. Appreciate all the advice.











I know those are seaworthy skiffs but 3+ footers is a stretch. I’ve speared 3 footers running a 26’ Mowdy Cat and it wasn’t dry. 
Glad you found a nice boat!


----------



## Brandon Parker (Jan 8, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 112134
> 
> 
> I know those are seaworthy skiffs but 3+ footers is a stretch. I’ve speared 3 footers running a 26’ Mowdy Cat and it wasn’t dry.
> Glad you found a nice boat!


Ha ha, love that meme, yeah man not head on getting it, but enough rpm to cut across the waves and and move on.


----------



## Greg_F. (Feb 14, 2014)

Action craft 1720


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Do people know what a 3+ foot roller looks like?


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Brandon Parker said:


> Thank you guys for all the input. It was highly valued and tested. I purchased a used east cape Vantage. Test drove it hard, couldn't get wet in 9mph crosswind and took it across 3+ foot rollers. Likewise able to get pretty skinny. Appreciate all the advice.


Congratulations what a great choice you ever get down to ft pierce hit me up we can go rip some lips


----------



## Brandon Parker (Jan 8, 2020)

scott nathanson said:


> View attachment 112180
> 
> Congratulations what a great choice you ever get down to ft pierce hit me up we can go rip some lips



Absolutely Nathan!


----------

